# Another Euro Mount



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Not sure if you guys saw this one or not so I thought I would post it here as well.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=212591


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice job. I am going to try my first Euro mount next weekend.


----------

